# Audio Art 340.6 !!



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

This ones mine. Of course DIY members will get a better price 

Killer Old school Audio Art 340.6 Six channel !! SQ ! - eBay (item 140542427961 end time May-08-11 10:05:53 PDT)


----------

